# Réseau wifi qui n'apparaît pas



## meuty (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac G5 powerPC OS X 10.5.8 et quand je vais dans le menu airport il ne trouve aucun réseau. Ce qui est bizarre c'est qu'avec mon iPhone j'arrive bien a voir le réseau de ma freebox et a me connecter. Donc pourquoi est-ce qu'il arrive a le détecter sur mon iPhone et pas sur mon ordinateur ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## lappartien (19 Février 2012)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1145?viewlocale=fr_FR
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4628?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

